# United farm tools pull behind



## massey2615 (Jan 16, 2010)

i bought a united farm tools 8 ft pull behind rotary mower over the weekend. Thought I'd sharpen the blades but they're shot. All the blades I've found are either too long or too short, i can't find anything about them on the Internet. Does anyone have any idea where I could find blades for this thing at or part numbers? It's a model C-8 on the tag, 8ft pull type with dual gear boxes. Thanks.


----------



## Halifax (Oct 8, 2009)

From what I can find they were bought out by AG-Meier, and looks to be the Stalion 8 foot model. They have a parts list on their site and 32313 is the left hand blade. I couldn't find the dimensions of the blades..


----------



## massey2615 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks, that sure looks like it. found a parts list under the Ag-Mieir page, got a couple part numbers I'll try out tomorrow. Thanks a lot :usa:


----------

